# first bull in the yak



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Went out Sunday night, with my brother in law, and launched the kayaks near Bob Sikes. The wind had died down and the water was actually pretty calm, so it was pretty nice our there. I got hooked about 2am with a nice big bull red. This is my first bull from the kayak and it gave me one hell of a fight. It was a lot of fun. Not sure how big he was since I did not have my tape. My brother in law lost a nice one as he was pulling him next to the kayak.

We were fishing the west side near the sea wall. I used frozen cigar minnow with a #3 hook, my brother in law was using frozen finger mullet.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice fish! These are a lot of fun to catch in the dark. Where I fish, the work my yak out about 1/2 mile before I can get them to the net.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a gooden!!! Congrats on the 1st!!!!


----------

